# Dicetel



## kiastar (Mar 4, 2001)

Has anyone ever tried Dicetel, if so did you see positive results.


----------



## conrad (Apr 1, 2002)

I tried it about 2 years ago and there was no significant improvement in my ibs-d.You should try it because everyone is diffrent.


----------



## kiastar (Mar 4, 2001)

Thank you very much for your reply. I was given dicetel on monday by my doctor. I havent really seen any improvements neither, I have really bad pains in my stomach though, worse than usual. Not sure whether to keep taking them for few more days or just to stop.


----------



## metooo (Feb 26, 2002)

Does Dicetel have the potential to cause constipation?


----------



## kiastar (Mar 4, 2001)

I have ibs-d and I found that it has made my stool formed but i havent become constipated. Think it is just muscle relaxant. It seems to have helped the bad diarhea but urgency still bad. I have only taken week and half but helped enough that i only have 3 bouts of diarhea in week instead of 3 a day.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2002)

Kiastar,have taken for 11 months [a lot longer than my GI anticipated]. however, I concur results you mentioned. are you taking 50mg or 100mg and how often?


----------



## kiastar (Mar 4, 2001)

I TAKE 100MG TWICE DAILY, ONCE IN AM AFTER EATING AND ONCE IN EVENING AFTER EATING. SEEMS TO BE WORKING PRETTY WELL BUT I JUST WISH IT HELPED THE URGENCY. DO U STILL HAVE URGENCY.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2002)

Only get urgency occasionally now-sometimes it's a false alarm. Two a day worked really well for me [my GP said take regularly but my GI said as needed]. Of course it probably would have worked better if I hadn't kept trying to go off it. I have gone off it for 5 days in the past with no problem, then D all day. I got down to one a day after supper with success.I'm trying again to go off completely and doing better this time. Overall I think the Dicetel has really helped. But I also feel more relaxed in general than I used to be and I think that helps alot too. Take care


----------

